# NEDRA at Sikeston Raceway



## TerryH (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks for everything, John!! Dom runs a top notch track. We really enjoyed being there and look forward to going back next year. We have already applied for a new DR/B record as we actually made 3 passes quicker and faster than our curent record. The 6.60 @ 98.39 pass should be the new record.


----------



## PTCruisin (Nov 19, 2009)

Glad to hear y'all had a good day at the races. It was a pleasure hanging with you at EVCCON, John. Wish I could have made it to the track on Sunday. Maybe next year.

Ralph Tate


----------

